# Sucker Punch



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Check out this piece of shit. He had better be good, because he is going to have a ton of guys lining up to kick his ass. 

Here is one article about it.
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Like-Oregon-RB-MMA-fighter-Sheridan-should-be-b?urn=mma,187476


> If you listen to sports radio you've probably heard a lot of discussion about the penalties served by NFL players Michael Vick and Donte Stallworth for their crimes. For torturing and killing dogs, Vick served nearly two years in a federal penetentiary. Stallworth, legally drunk at the time when he ran over and killed a South Florida man, served less than 30 days in jail. National radio hosts like Colin Cowherd have thrown around the word "intent" as a way to explain the difference in time served between Stallworth and Vick. That brings us to the case of Oregon football player LaGarrette Blount, who was suspended for the remainder of the Ducks' season for punching Boise State's Byron Hout after Thursday night's game. Hout talked some trashed and got drilled in the grill. It was a loss of control for Blount that clearly unfolded in a split second. He's done. His college career is over. If we're comparing and contrasting penalties, what should've happend to classless MMA fighter Chris Sheridan?
> 
> Watch this vicious sucker punch (0:07 mark) as his opponent tries to touch gloves before a Reno fight in March. It clearly leads to an easy victory.
> 
> ...


and here is an opposing view point.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/9/7/1019030/a-violation-of-sportsmanship-is 


> Steve Cofield at Cagewriter recently got himself all worked up over a video that has been getting floated around several sites which shows amateur fighter Chris Sheridan knocking out his opponent by throwing a punch immediately after touching gloves. Peep the video:
> 
> While there clearly are things wrong with Sheridan's actions from a sporting perspective Cofield crosses into dangerous territory with the following:
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Agree with the second dude.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

while it was sleazy, the glove tap is voluntary and this situation not at ALL comparable to killing someone while driving drunk, or running illegal dogfights. This is comparable to throwing a nasty elbow in a basketball game, at worst. Cofield is just putting his mouth on blast for the attention.

Oh, and apparently he missed Gamburyan vs Cox last year. Sometimes the journalists are less informed than the fans...


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Contestant #2 also.

It just pisses me off to no end that he even held his hand out before the match, which basically means "We're gonna touch gloves and not be assclowns right?"


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

May be a piece of shit but you don't HAVE to touch gloves and he did NOTHING Illegal.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I disagree fully with what he did. However, since it's not against the rules, there's not a whole lot you can say.

Annoying? Yes. Cheap? Yes. Disrespectful? Yes. legal? Saldy, yes.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Well, I disagree fully with what he did. However, since it's not against the rules, there's not a whole lot you can say.
> 
> Annoying? Yes. Cheap? Yes. Disrespectful? Yes. legal? Saldy, yes.


still a douchebag move


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

No matter how underhanded or sleazy the cheap shot was there is a command that every referee issues before every fight.

"Protect yourself at all times"

The guy shouldn't be banned from fighting or have to answer to anyone because of this act. I'm sorry to say but it's the other fighter's own fault he was caught with that shot. Fighters from now on should just never show the guy the respect to tap gloves. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

BWoods said:


> No matter how underhanded or sleazy the cheap shot was there is a command that every referee issues before every fight.
> 
> "Protect yourself at all times"
> 
> The guy shouldn't be banned from fighting or have to answer to anyone because of this act. I'm sorry to say but it's the other fighter's own fault he was caught with that shot. Fighters from now on should just never show the guy the respect to tap gloves. He doesn't deserve it.


This.

Plus from what I gather they say some variation of "come out ready to fight". 

Yes the guy was being a prick, but the guy who got caught was being a dumbass.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Classless piece of shit, he will get whats coming to him


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

What an ass.

Nothing illegal, but still a dick.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

yes.... some people do it for the win, not for the fans, not the glory. simply the W at the end of the day. This guy happens to be one of those guys.

if he wants to make a living fighting, i think he will be in for a rude awakening in his coming events. if he was getting out of the fight game, going off to college and going to get a job behind a desk working 9-5 and wanted to go out where everyone would remember his contribution to the MMA world, then yes, he is now Infamous and simply by having this conversation he wins.
congrats.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

He'll get his. 
When you resort to shit like that you're not becoming a better fighter. 
The next guy wont touch his glove, but beat his face inn


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow they need to but that douchebag on bully beatdown hahaha


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow...what an ass. He didn't technically do anything wrong though. I just hope the next guy that he fights beats his ass like he so richly deserves. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I want to see his next opponent put his hand out, and then follow it up with a High Kick to the temple. That would be the Bee's Knees.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

I look at this in a couple of ways, one if he was a underdog in the fight and he thought after touching gloves go for the punch. Second its a fight who said you have to even touch gloves, got it sportsmanship but he was nice enough to touch gloves if the other guys was not ready then who's fault is it?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

turbohall said:


> Second its a fight who said you have to even touch gloves, got it sportsmanship but he was nice enough to touch gloves if the other guys was not ready then who's fault is it?


but HE initiated the Touching of the gloves. This was a premeditated douche baggery.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

turbohall said:


> I look at this in a couple of ways, one if he was a underdog in the fight and he thought after touching gloves go for the punch. Second its a fight who said you have to even touch gloves, got it sportsmanship but he was nice enough to touch gloves if the other guys was not ready then who's fault is it?


The point is that he took advantage of his opponents good sportsmanship.

Was he technically right in doing what he did? Or course

Was he morally/sportsmanly (haha, I made up a word ) right in doing so? Absolutely not. 

It basically shows me that the guy has no faith in his own abilities and has to resort to trick plays to win. Also, he is a horrible human being.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Devil_Bingo said:


> May be a piece of shit but you don't HAVE to touch gloves and he did NOTHING Illegal.





Michael Carson said:


> Well, I disagree fully with what he did. However, since it's not against the rules, there's not a whole lot you can say.





xeberus said:


> Nothing illegal, but still a dick.


I'm not sure all this "He didn't break any rules" is correct. The NSAC has a rule worded something along the lines of "May not engage in unsportsmanlike conduct". The wording is vague (as it should be) because it has to cover a wide range of behaviour. I think you could make a perfectly legitimate argument that this violates that rule.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

That sucks for the other player. But I'm not suprised UFC fighters are big, mean, and have big egos. It's a accident waiting to happen.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

He did nothing illegal but at the same time, thats very very poor sportsmanship that can caus serious injury which is why it should be reviewed. I dont think he broke any rules so the decision should stand but should be an asterick next to that win on his record. 

The fact that he was the one to initiate the glove tap makes me furious. That means he knew what he was going to before he did it which IMO deserves punnishment. 

Cofield was just reacting on instict. His comments were a little over the top, but it's his job to stir controversy and make his voice heard when you have shitsticks like this who ruin the image of such a great sport.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, it was unsportsmanlike to be sure but I have a hard time imagining a suspension for this. The combatants were instructed to protect themsleves at all times. 

What a lot of people miss is the much more enforcable infraction after the fact. His profanity during the interview is clearly grounds for suspension. If I were Keith Kizer I would have a sitdown with the boy and explain the way you are expected to behave if you want to fight in Nevada! 

On a side note of the dozens of times I have seen that attempted that is one of the first that I have seen be successful.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fair Game*

I would say that the punch itself is not grounds for suspension as the match had already started, doesn't mean I don't agree that it was unsportsman like.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Regardless of the legality, it's profoundly stupid. Someone else mentioned something about the guys career, and thats a good point. If this guy plans on being a professional fighter, this was a huge mistake. If you were fighting this guy, what would you do?
You would do the same thing every single opponent this guy ever faces from now on will do. You make it your mission in life to beat the guy, you happily die if you get to beat the guy before you do. Talk about dumb, he's garunteed every person he faces will train harder than they ever have before just for him.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

You'd be hard pressed to enforce the sucker punch. Kim told them to fight and he fought. She instructed them both to protect themselves at all time and he didn't.

There is still grounds for suspension in his antics during the interview. Profanity is prohibited by the NSAC (although I don't know well it's enforced.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think he should lose his license or face any legal repercussions but I would at least like to see that fight considered a 'no contest'. Very poor sportsmanship and I hate to see anyone KO'd like that as we are seeing again and again fighters who have been repeatedly KO'd losing their resilience to future KOs.

I'd like to think that Dana wouldn't pick up a fighter who resorts to antics like that but if this video gets enough visibility I'm sure we'll see him on TUF.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He didnt break any rules...To be honest, I have always wondered when someone would do this....it seems like it should prob have happened by now. Im not saying its right or I agree with it but....It isnt against the rules as clearly everyone has posted already...

Scumbag yeah, ***** for sure not givin a rematch, Going to fight again I would bet on it......

Def a bitch move though...

CC420


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bitch Move*

Definately, if you are going to through a shot, be a man about it and don't even touch gloves like Matt Serra does!


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

that is such a bs way to win. i hope someone gets him with his same cheap shot.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was cheap and premeditated, but i dont believe in touching gloves with anyone other then training partners. The ref has you touch gloves when he brings you to center ring, no need to do it after that. This video illustrates exactly why the one time touch of the gloves with the ref in between the fighters should be the only time it happens. MMA is a sport, but the object of this sport is to inlfict damgae to your opponent until they are no longer able to continue with the fight. I dont think cheap stuff like this should be tolerated, but this was bound to happen and will keep happening until fighters stop with the glove touching once the bell rings.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Major Promotions*

Well at least it didn't happen in a major promotion like the UFC! When it does happen the media will cover it like a soldier over a grenade!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I was cheap and premeditated, but i dont believe in touching gloves with anyone other then training partners. The ref has you touch gloves when he brings you to center ring, no need to do it after that. This video illustrates exactly why the one time touch of the gloves with the ref in between the fighters should be the only time it happens. MMA is a sport, but the object of this sport is to inlfict damgae to your opponent until they are no longer able to continue with the fight. I dont think cheap stuff like this should be tolerated, but this was bound to happen and will keep happening until fighters stop with the glove touching once the bell rings.


There's a difference between touching gloves because the Ref makes you and touching gloves as a show of respect for a fair fight. He BAITED his opponent in with the proposal to touch gloves, and then showed no sportsmanship or respect afterward.

IMO that shows the signs of someone who isn't a fighter for the sport, but a fighter for the violence.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^

agreed. although he didnt break any rules, he proved himself to be a classless thug. bothered me equally ass much when manny did it. if you don't intend to touch after the bell, don't pretend to and try to gain advantage on your opponent with it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who?*

Manny as in Manny Gamburian?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Manny as in Manny Gamburian?


yeah, Manny Gamburyan


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*This post confused me i was blinded by the title then thrown off cuz im no sure why y*



kantowrestler said:


> Manny as in Manny Gamburian?


 
Didnt think so.....

CC420:confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Manny's Move*

That wasn't a punch though, that was a kick!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

A pretty shitty one, and one that didn't do anything... but just as bad. Simply because the move didn't acheive the same results, doesn't make it any less dirty.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Manny Now*

Probably why Manny is now in the WEC featherweight division!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> There's a difference between touching gloves because the Ref makes you and touching gloves as a show of respect for a fair fight. He BAITED his opponent in with the proposal to touch gloves, and then showed no sportsmanship or respect afterward.
> 
> IMO that shows the signs of someone who isn't a fighter for the sport, but a fighter for the violence.


I agree completely, i wasnt downplaying how cheap and shitty of an act this was.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cheapscate*

Well some people just want to win the match even if it means being unsportsman like!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Legal vs Ethical. I'm sure some of you have had this debate in political science or philosophy. Just because something is legal, doesn't mean it is okay to do. No company should touch this kid. Hes a complete douchebag and if he continues to fight, I do hope someone wrecks his shit.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Have this kid fight Gilbert Yvel. Gilbert would show him exactly how being a cheap fighter is done.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ethical*

Something tells me that this dutch is going to try this and someone is going to hand it to them!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Pretty Dirty I agree.......*



kantowrestler said:


> That wasn't a punch though, that was a kick!


 
CC420:confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kick*

Ok, dirty kick!


----------

